# Cordless tool set



## french_guy (Sep 11, 2012)

Hello
I am looking for a cordless tool set (the usual 4 tool sets - drill, reciprocating saw, circular saw and the flashlight - however not sure I really need that light, but it's always part of those sets)
I am not a professional, but I'm buying a house and will have work to do here and here
I'm not looking for high end brands such as Dewalt, Makita or Milwaukee......I want to keep my budget at ~$250 max
I was thinking about Ryobi, Kobalt, Porter Cable or Crafstman
I'm also hesitating between NiCd vs Lithium Ion....I know the last one is more convenient, charges faster and has no memory effect, but is more expensive. 
Does it make sense to go NiCd nowadays? I was thinking that with the price difference, I could buy a couple extra NiCd batteries.......Or should I definitely consider Lithium?

Thanks


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.cporyobi.com/factory-rec...default,pd.html?start=3&cgid=ryobi-combo-kits

One like this will serve you well.
As well as all the top of the line tools I have been using Ryobi tools for many year and have had very good luck with them.
The batterys cost almost 1/2 as much the other brands and mine have lasted about 5 years before needing replacement. The day I buy a battery I put my name on it and the date I bought it.
You will soon find the ciruler saw is about usless for all but the lightest work like for cutting 1/4" plywood.
I'd suggest you buy a corded ciruler saw, and an impact screw gun. I by far use my impact screw gun more then any other tool. It will drive deck screws, remove stuborn nuts, drill holes with the hex shank drill bits.
I'd also suggest buying a bit and drill set that Northern Tool sells. It has just about every bit you will ever need, 4, differant types of drill bits, populer sizes have multible drills and bits.
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200308973_200308973


----------



## allthumbsdiy (Jul 15, 2012)

ditto what joe said about ryobi.

btw, black and decker owns other brands such as dewalt and porter cable last time i checked.

i would also pay the premium and get the lithium ion batteries. they seem to have more power (full sized one, not those half height skinnies), retain charge longer and re-charge quickly.

the only thing i use with my nicad batteries is my ryobi radio


----------



## french_guy (Sep 11, 2012)

It seems that the circular saw is useless, except for light tasks
I will in that consider a drill, an impact driver and a reciprocating saw (may have to be as separate elements though...)

I understood you recommend Ryobi...fiar enough. What about Kobalt, Porter Cable, Ridgid, etc...?

And what is best: Lithium ion or NiCd with extra batteries for ~ the same price?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

french_guy said:


> It seems that the circular saw is useless, except for light tasks
> I will in that consider a drill, an impact driver and a reciprocating saw (may have to be as separate elements though...)
> 
> I understood you recommend Ryobi...fiar enough. What about Kobalt, Porter Cable, Ridgid, etc...?
> ...


I would stay away from the Kobalt, where you going to get it fixed?
Porta Cable makes great tools but your going to be paying a whole lot more for them.
Ridgid will have a life time warrenty including the batterys. I have a Ridgid ciruler saw, sawsall, narrow crown staple gun, and cordless jig saw.
ALl have worked fine except the staple gun. All the screws came loose the first time I used it. I tightened them up and it works fine now.


----------



## french_guy (Sep 11, 2012)

And what do you think about NiCd vs Li-Ion?
The tools stay the same, yes or no?


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

I have a Craftsman 19.2v set I got second hand, drill/driver, impact driver, saw. I totally concur on the uselessness of the saw, but the other two work great. I've heard horror stories on the batteries (I use NiCd because I'm cheap), but they've worked well on homeowner-use for me. If I were a professional carpenter I'd get Dewalt or Makita or something like that, but for the deal I got, I'm not complaining.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i have a ryobi 18+ drill and impact driver set. they work pretty darned good for the $100 i paid for them. i have been buying ryobi for years. and they give me pretty darned good service.


----------



## french_guy (Sep 11, 2012)

And what about this:
http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hard...Id=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051#BVRRWidgetID

Is it worth the price?


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

french_guy said:


> And what about this:
> http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hard...Id=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051#BVRRWidgetID
> 
> Is it worth the price?


 Yes. Milwaukee is always a good choice. But going back to the other 4 piece set, I bought a Porter Cable set, in a bag. Drill, reciprocal saw, circular saw and flashlight for about $90. Homeowner quality but good tools. Milwaukee and Dewalt are always a good buy if you want a better grade tool, but you _*will pay*_ for that quality.:thumbsup:


----------



## french_guy (Sep 11, 2012)

Ooops....copy/paste error!!!
I meant this one
http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hard...Id=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051#.UGevgmt5mSM


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Stilll a good choice. I'd spend the difference for the Milwaukee, or Dewalt; but for homeowner use the Rigid is fine. Haven't heard anything bad about them. If you want to research what is the most reliable and durable tools, visit a rental store. The can't afford breakdowns so they invest in the most durable and rugged tools.:yes:


----------



## french_guy (Sep 11, 2012)

OK, so in the website recommended in the 2nd post, I found this:


http://www.cporyobi.com/factory-rec...l?start=2&cgid=ryobi-drills-and-drill-drivers
http://www.cporyobi.com/factory-rec...l?start=4&cgid=ryobi-drills-and-drill-drivers
I makes a total of $150 for a drill + impact driver set with 2 chargers and 4 batteries (NiCad though)
So what is best: This set or the brand new Ridgid from Home Depot @$179.00+tax (6%) and "only" 2 batteries (but Lithium Ion AND apparently a lifetime warranty)?


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Agree with the guys that there are plenty of good sets out there, many good brands. I went with the 18v Makitas due to prior brand experience and being a satisfied customer.

But unlike the other guys I find the circular saw to be plenty useful. No, you are not gonna frame a house with it but it easily cuts plywood and 2x4's. Nice to not have to break out a corded saw for those jobs. I have added a few other tools along the way including a blower... you may laugh but it easily blows the leaves off my deck.

Also, like the guys say the small LiIon battery packs don't run that long. But I like having a pair of them anyway for times when I care about lightness. The little impact driver with a small battery packs a heck of a punch in an easy to handle package.

One brand (I think it's Rigid) makes a power caulk gun for ~$50-60 at Home Depot. A friend just picked one up to do some big outdoor caulking jobs. But I don't think any of the other main makers have that tool in their arsenal so if you might want one of those maybe that would influence your direction.



Edit: The 18v caulk gun my friend picked up was a Ryobi. Rigid and Dewalt (maybe a couple others?) make them but they are much more $$.


----------



## french_guy (Sep 11, 2012)

Any other opinions about my different options?

Thanks


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

No other opinions on brands, just stick with Li-Ion.

And it is a good idea to include your location in your profile
Also check out how to Post pictures in the How To section,

To add your location to your profile see  more How-To


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

nicad is pretty much dead. i dont think too many companies still offer it. milwaukee, bosch, ridgid, and hitachi dont.. dewalt might.. not sure about the cheap low end brands

referring to kobalt.. their not a stand alone brand, its actually made by a company that issues a different color and name based on whos selling it... in canada its mastercraft maximum im pretty sure


----------



## french_guy (Sep 11, 2012)

OK, point taken............Lithium Ion it is

Now, what about the brand?
Is the Ridgid set at Home Depot a good choice for $179?
Or should I look for Ryobi?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

rigid is just higher end than the rigid. both are decent deals.. just be sure to register your tool on hte rigid website so the warrenty is intact.


their batteries are notorious for going stale early. so is milwaukee which is also a TTI product. i had a milwaukee drill that had batterries go stale 5 months after i bought it.. they would only hold enough charge to drive 30 2 1/2" screws.. a 18 volt should be able to drive well over 100. ive also had 2 12 v rigid batteries go stale really quick and had a bad charger


----------



## french_guy (Sep 11, 2012)

You meant "Milwaukee is higher end than Ridgid", right?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

milwaukee is higher end than ridgid which is higher than ryobi


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

woodworkbykirk said:


> i had a milwaukee drill that had batterries go stale 5 months after i bought it.. they would only hold enough charge to drive 30 2 1/2" screws.. a 18 volt should be able to drive well over 100. ive also had 2 12 v rigid batteries go stale really quick and had a bad charger


 In these circumstances, what did you do?:whistling2:


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I vote for Rigid because it is what i use almost every day and they have been good for me. Their warranty is good and a lot of time you can go back to the store and they will replace it there if there is a problem. But a lot is determined by what your going to be doing with them. As your probably finding out this is like asking whats your favorite paint brush everyone has a different opinion. I really don't see how you can go wrong with any of the major brands.I would go with the Lith Ion batteries because I feel in the future Ni cad may become harder to find.


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

french_guy said:


> OK, point taken............Lithium Ion it is
> 
> Now, what about the brand?
> Is the Ridgid set at Home Depot a good choice for $179?
> Or should I look for Ryobi?


Ridgid has a lifetime replacement on their batteries.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

i contacted milwaukee, they woiuldnt do anything.. the rigid stuff was purchased for cheap at hd when they had the bar codes mixed up and didnt care to fix it...

i bought bosch.. only issue its never next to me when i need it.. the guys on my crew are grabbing it all the time because their dewalts, ryobis are near new and dont work


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

For the money vs quality...Ryobi is hard to beat.....

What ever brand you pick....stick with it....I have about 10 of the Ryobi tools...including 2 cordless drills....

The 5 1/4" saw is light duty...but is great when you have to cut something in a small place up high....and it's easy for a female to handle.

If you get a goo deal on the NiCad sets....go for it...because they will also accept the LI batteries....

Ryobi also has a cordless weed whacker....I'm waiting for the after summer sales to get one....

I have 2 chargers...4 batteries....it's rare I'm without a charged battery.

Click on the links in my signature...those Ryobi tools built the garage and house...


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I feel that the deciding factor is what are you going to be doing with it. I think craftsman and ryobi brands are good for h/o because they are good for occasional use, that's pretty much what they are made for. If you are going to use them every day, all day then you need high end. That is why when you look at say a saw the price will go from $60 to $200. No matter what brand someone will have a horror story. As long as you stay with a well known brand and use it for the level it is intended I don't think you can go wrong. Just my opinion.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

ToolSeeker said:


> I feel that the deciding factor is what are you going to be doing with it. I think craftsman and ryobi brands are good for h/o because they are good for occasional use, that's pretty much what they are made for. If you are going to use them every day, all day then you need high end. That is why when you look at say a saw the price will go from $60 to $200. No matter what brand someone will have a horror story. As long as you stay with a well known brand and use it for the level it is intended I don't think you can go wrong. Just my opinion.


A good opinion and I agree....

You don't guy a Harbor Frieght wrench set and expect to fix cars every day....I buy a lot of HF stuff....but it gets used only intermittently


----------



## Rono8582 (Oct 18, 2011)

My .02$ :


Saying avg h/o should buy craftsman because its for occasional use is crap.
Who wants to do a crappy job, occasionally?
Buy the best tool you can afford, and do the best job you can. Period.

I have porter cable drill, impact driver and flashlight. 18v lion , t batteries two bits and a charger. I got it for 129 in Maryland on vaca and I live in NY where it's much more expensive.

It does a great job, never dies. Drives well over 100 2" deck screws and drills forever.


----------



## french_guy (Sep 11, 2012)

OK, fair enough....
Will go for Lithium Ion for sure
Will see prices between Ridgid, Ryobi and Porter Cable

I will also double check since my local Lowes makes a discount on a Hitachi set (drill, recip saw and light) for $179.00


----------



## french_guy (Sep 11, 2012)

This seems a good deal, right?
http://www.reconditionedtools.com/f...d&prefv1=Porter-Cable&srule=price-low-to-high


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

french_guy said:


> This seems a good deal, right?
> http://www.reconditionedtools.com/f...d&prefv1=Porter-Cable&srule=price-low-to-high


 Buy what fits your budget. I have a Porter Cable set now which I like. I believe it is not the same set since I bought it for $89 on sale at a local Lowes. At any rate, it does what I need it to do. I encourage you to not overthink this.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Rono8582 said:


> My .02$ :
> 
> 
> Saying avg h/o should buy craftsman because its for occasional use is crap.
> ...


Just to clarify, NOWHERE did I say craftsman does a crappy job nor did I mean to infer that they did. I am a huge believer in =if something is working for you
then that is what you should use= it doesn't matter if it's a tool or methodology if it is working for you and you are happy with it then it is right. I don't care if you buy the cheapest no name brands you can find, or you buy the most expensive if it works for you then by all means go for it.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

the point myself and the other pros are trying to make is that you want to be efficient.. buying cheap tools that your going to fight with all day trying to complete a task isnt efficient. 

many of us have been through it either starting out not being able to afford quality tools or working for cheap ass contractors who have garbage gear. when you have good gear the task becomes much easier. ive been doing it professionally for 10 years both as employee and contractor with roughly $40,000 invested in tools.. some were a good investment other items were garbage


----------



## french_guy (Sep 11, 2012)

OK, so to finalize....
I went to HD today, and I saw a Ryobi set at $179 (Lithium Ion, drill, recip saw, circular saw and a light)
It's maybe stupid, but I feel I have more tools for the money ...:whistling2:compared to the Ridgid set for the same price but only with the drill and the impact drive

I will buy the Ryobi impact drive when I will need it.....


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Good choice and thanks for letting us know:thumbsup:


----------



## french_guy (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks

On top of that, I've read a lot of bad reviews about the Porter Cable batteries

1 more question: the Ryobi impact driver reconditionned at CPO is more expensive than a brand new one at HD....Did I miss something?


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Most likely different models.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for the update.....I think you will like the range of tools available for Ryobi.....

You want to keep an eye out for other deals that include a battery and the tool...the bundle will in many cases be cheaper than buying them individually.

On your recip saw...is it a sazall or jig saw? If it's not a sazall....you got to have one of those....trust me on that one....

Also....the right angle drill is real handy for tight places....and drilling studs to run wire.

The light is 'ok'....assuming you have more than one battery....it sucks when you need the drill and light....and have only one battery.


----------



## allthumbsdiy (Jul 15, 2012)

I was at HD yesterday and by chance ran into a sales rep.

Asked him if any changes were coming and he said "new and improved" lithium ion batteries were coming out in about 3 weeks and that ni-cad batteries will be phased out.

to confuse the consumer, existing lithium batteries with gray casings will be switched to black casings (current ni-cad batteries come in black) and newer batteries will have gray casings.

according to him it will hold 40 percent more charge (same size) so you may want to hold off on buying extra batteries until that time. he said the pricing will be about the same.

btw, i am not sure if anyone mentioned it but RIDGID and Ryobi are both manufactured by TTI


----------



## french_guy (Sep 11, 2012)

Here is the kit I am looking at:
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...&productId=203466914&R=203466914#.UG96vVEt29w

Honestly, I don't really need the light but it always come with it....so, no choice !!!
I think the impact driver will be more useful......I will buy later probably

Some of you are aware of some coupons for HomeDepot?


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

french_guy said:


> Thanks
> 
> On top of that, I've read a lot of bad reviews about the Porter Cable batteries


 The only batteries I have ever had a problem with is the Craftsman. Ive used / owned Dewalt, Milwaukee, Porter Cable, Makita and Skil and only the Craftsman have been poor on battery life.


----------



## french_guy (Sep 11, 2012)

allthumbsdiy said:


> I was at HD yesterday and by chance ran into a sales rep.
> 
> Asked him if any changes were coming and he said "new and improved" lithium ion batteries were coming out in about 3 weeks and that ni-cad batteries will be phased out.
> 
> ...


Do you mean I should wait to buy the set or only wait to buy extra batteries?


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

French Guy.....you are* really, really* over thinking this. It's not unlike buying a car. 50% will tell you Chevrolet is junk, and 50% will tell you Ford is junk. You cannot get an unbiased answer here. Follow your gut and buy the set already!! :laughing:


----------



## allthumbsdiy (Jul 15, 2012)

If I did not need the tools right away, I would wait for the Black Friday specials.

Perhaps by then newer Ryobi batteries will be included in their kits.

In the end, don't think too much over different brands as most of them are made by handful of manufacturers....


----------



## french_guy (Sep 11, 2012)

Missouri Bound said:


> French Guy.....you are* really, really* over thinking this. It's not unlike buying a car. 50% will tell you Chevrolet is junk, and 50% will tell you Ford is junk. You cannot get an unbiased answer here. Follow your gut and buy the set already!! :laughing:


you're right :thumbsup:.........that's all me :whistling2:
I am buying a house and will need tools soon. Closing date is Nov,5th:clap:


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

french_guy said:


> OK, so to finalize....
> I went to HD today, and I saw a Ryobi set at $179 (Lithium Ion, drill, recip saw, circular saw and a light)
> It's maybe stupid, but I feel I have more tools for the money ...:whistling2:compared to the Ridgid set for the same price but only with the drill and the impact drive
> 
> I will buy the Ryobi impact drive when I will need it.....


Why would anyone think you are stupid? If you think these tools will work for you and I see absolutely no reason why they will not, then it is a good deal and you should be happy with it. That looks like a great starter kit. New tools are a reason to celebrate, go forth and multiply, never mind that's something else, go forth and build something.:thumbup:


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

To confuse things.....

Start looking for a shop vac......I like the Rigid one....make sure it has the 2 1/2" hose....the smaller hoses get clogged up too easy.

With a new house....a shop vac is going to be one of your most important tools.

Oh, we are going to have so much fun helping you spend your money....


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

ddawg16 said:


> To confuse things.....
> 
> Start looking for a shop vac......I like the Rigid one....make sure it has the 2 1/2" hose....the smaller hoses get clogged up too easy.
> 
> ...


I agree a shop van is an often overlooked but essential tool I have a ridgid but it has a 1 7/8" hose. I have 2 sears (sorry craftsman) i6 gallon wet/dry. I have had them for many years and they have been real work horses. But no matter what brand you choose go with a wet/dry because you never know when something is going to plug up or overflow.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

ToolSeeker said:


> I agree a shop van is an often overlooked but essential tool I have a ridgid but it has a 1 7/8" hose. I have 2 sears (sorry craftsman) i6 gallon wet/dry. I have had them for many years and they have been real work horses. But no matter what brand you choose go with a wet/dry because you never know when something is going to plug up or overflow.


Now that you bring it up.....you really need two....

Large one....say 10 gallon....and then a small portable one, like 1-2 gallons....I use the small one a lot up in the attic....

My wife likes the small one for the kids area in the attic of the garage....


----------



## french_guy (Sep 11, 2012)

Arghhh.........i am sure you will be full of good suggestions to spend extra money
Talking about shop vac, i saw one at Costco: it is a Stanley, but the price (~$33.00) make me believe isn't a good shop vac...Am I wrong?
And I will also need a ladder...!!!


About the Ryobi tool set, the guy at Home Depot told me to get a Moving coupon from Lowes and they will honor it :thumbup:


----------



## allthumbsdiy (Jul 15, 2012)

french_guy said:


> Arghhh.........i am sure you will be full of good suggestions to spend extra money
> Talking about shop vac, i saw one at Costco: it is a Stanley, but the price (~$33.00) make me believe isn't a good shop vac...Am I wrong?
> And I will also need a ladder...!!!
> 
> ...


Some Home Depot stores will accept 20% off Harbour Freight coupon for power tools. You can find them in your weekly ads or back of Popular Mechanic/Science magazines.


----------



## french_guy (Sep 11, 2012)

20% off.............wow :thumbsup:
Does anybody know some HD im Michigan (greater Detroit area) that will accept the Harbour Freight coupons?


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

french_guy said:


> Arghhh.........i am sure you will be full of good suggestions to spend extra money
> Talking about shop vac, i saw one at Costco: it is a Stanley, but the price (~$33.00) make me believe isn't a good shop vac...Am I wrong?
> And I will also need a ladder...!!!
> 
> ...


Go to any post office and ask for a moving kit it contains a 10% off coupon for Lowe's but HD will honer it. At my post office now if you walk in and ask for a moving kit they will ask you if you just want the coupon, and you can go back tomorrow and get another one.:laughing:
About the stanley vac I never used one so I would be hesitant to say.
And for the ladder I assume you mean step ladder, if so I would watch for a sale and get a fiberglass one. Yes they are a little more but the advantages are worth it. they are much sturdier and if you bump something electrical they don,t conduct like aluminum. If you want to see the diff borrow someone's alum use it a little bit then climb up on a fiberglass one.


----------



## french_guy (Sep 11, 2012)

OK, I will check for a fiberglass step ladder

About HD, I found one who apparently accepts Harbour Freight coupons....
Now, I have to find such coupon. If anyone as one, I would refund the stamp if you are willing to mail it to me (just pm me) :thumbup:


----------



## allthumbsdiy (Jul 15, 2012)

french_guy said:


> OK, I will check for a fiberglass step ladder
> 
> About HD, I found one who apparently accepts Harbour Freight coupons....
> Now, I have to find such coupon. If anyone as one, I would refund the stamp if you are willing to mail it to me (just pm me) :thumbup:


pm me your addy. i can mail you a couple for free


----------



## french_guy (Sep 11, 2012)

Awesome.....Will PM right away
Thanks in advance


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

french_guy said:


> OK, I will check for a fiberglass step ladder
> 
> About HD, I found one who apparently accepts Harbour Freight coupons....
> Now, I have to find such coupon. If anyone as one, I would refund the stamp if you are willing to mail it to me (just pm me) :thumbup:


If your not in a hurry just go on the Harbor Freight catalog / flyer. they have coupons in them which you can use in store or online.


----------

